# Winter Walk



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just to set the scene, I was out on a walk around Kingsbury Water Park this morning when I had to â€œanswer the call of natureâ€ as it were.










No sooner had I started than this chap perches in front of me & gives me a look of total disgust. :angry2:

Not wanting to miss a photo opportunity with my free hand I got my camera out and took a picture of my spectator.

(Fortunately, it was a tropical -10 degrees and I had the lakes to myself, otherwise I would have had some explaining to do if anyone had caught me "tackle in one hand & a camera in the other"  )










He was clearly not afraid so I set the camera to macro and moved it in closer for a few more pics.










(You can even make out the reflection of the camera in this shot.)










& if had got the camera any closer I would have knocked him off his branch 

He wasn't even fazed when I started to stroke his chest (at which point the camera battery died :wallbash


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Beauty...!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice pics, but where's the watch?


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Amazing shots, love the first one, his little face is

like "you disgust me" lol.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

The detail in his feathers is amazing, what camera are you using?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> Nice pics, but where's the watch?


That certainly would have given a new meaning to the term "wrist shot"


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

silverflyer said:


> The detail in his feathers is amazing, what camera are you using?


Its an Aldi special. "Traveler DC-XZ6" 10MP camera I picked up a year or so ago for Â£49


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW, I have to ask ... is it possible the birdie thought what you were waving about was maybe a potential meal? 

I'll get my coat....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

brilliant feather foto-keep your pecker up


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> BTW, I have to ask ... is it possible the birdie thought what you were waving about was maybe a potential meal?
> 
> I'll get my coat....





bridgeman said:


> brilliant feather foto-keep your pecker up


:angry: There is always one comedian (or in this case 2) 

Worryingly the 710 did make a similar comment about "birds & worms" :down:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> brilliant feather foto-keep your pecker up


no offense


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

lovely pics - but very strange that you got so close to the bird. All puffed up like that, I'm wondering if it was ill?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

HappyLad said:


> lovely pics - but very strange that you got so close to the bird. All puffed up like that, I'm wondering if it was ill?


I dont think it will see Christmas!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > lovely pics - but very strange that you got so close to the bird. All puffed up like that, I'm wondering if it was ill?
> ...


He looked as fit as the proverbial. I think he was just a photogenic bird







with absolutely no fear of me. After I walked off he followed me for some way and when I stopped he was even hopping around on the floor between me & the 710 before again flying up to a branch where he was quite happy for me to stroke him again.


----------

